# NZXT Kraken X62 Wasserkühler (Zulauf an der Pumpe abgebrochen)



## Cengiz2016 (3. Mai 2018)

*NZXT Kraken X62 Wasserkühler (Zulauf an der Pumpe abgebrochen)*

Hallo Leute,
leider ist ein Wasseranschluss an der Pumpe abgebrochen..Wollte mal von euch ein Rat einholen.
Wie könnte ich es wieder instand setzen? Was sollte ich dabei beachten? Bestehen Risiken?, bzw. auch Wochen/Monate nach der instand Setzung?

Leider konnte mir das NZXT Support nicht weiter helfen, daher bitte ich um einen Rat/Hilfe.
Ich bedanke mich schon mal im Voraus.


----------



## HisN (3. Mai 2018)

*AW: NZXT Kraken X62 Wasserkühler (Zulauf an der Pumpe abgebrochen)*

Risiken: Überlege was passiert wenn an der Stelle das Wasser aus dem Kreislauf spritzt.
Aber auf den Gedanken bist Du bestimmt schon selbst gekommen 
Wie willst Du das Ding befüllen oder entlüften wenn Du es repariert hast?
Ich würde eine solche sollbruchstelle nicht mehr benutzen.
Schläuche ab. Neue Pumpe besorgen. Radi weiter verwenden.


----------



## gekipptesBit (3. Mai 2018)

*AW: NZXT Kraken X62 Wasserkühler (Zulauf an der Pumpe abgebrochen)*

Zunächst würde ich versuchen mit einem Sekundenkleber den Anschluß "vorzufestigen".
Dann mit einem regelbaren Lötkolben das ganze wieder zurechtschmurgeln versuchen, möglichst mit abgeflachter Lötspitze.


----------



## 0ldN3rd (5. Mai 2018)

*AW: NZXT Kraken X62 Wasserkühler (Zulauf an der Pumpe abgebrochen)*

Die Risiken der Reperaturversuche sind einfach zu hoch! Du müsstest zunächst wissen, um welchen Kunststoff es sich genau(!!) handelt. Manche Kunststoffe lassen sich schweißen andere nicht... . bzw. sieht erstmal alles gut aus, aber bei manchen Kunstoffen hält es auch und bleibt dicht... bei anderen klopfst du einmal zu fest auf den Tisch und es zerbröselt dann wirder im Rechner.
Wie schon gesagt, an dieser Stelle (Wasser im PC) würde ich keinen Reparaturversuch starten.


----------



## Narbennarr (5. Mai 2018)

*AW: NZXT Kraken X62 Wasserkühler (Zulauf an der Pumpe abgebrochen)*

Radi und Lüfter behalten, evtl verkaufen um den Verlust zu mindern.
Rest in die Tonne


----------



## IICARUS (5. Mai 2018)

*AW: NZXT Kraken X62 Wasserkühler (Zulauf an der Pumpe abgebrochen)*

Kann aber auch repariert werden.
Pumpe muss zerlegt werden dann den überstehenden Anschluss bündig absägen, 6mm Loch rein bohren und mit 8mm Gewindeschneider neues Gewinde rein schneiden und dann einfach ein 8mm Schlauchanschluss oder Tülle mit Dichtung ein schrauben. Ob der Schlauch dabei mit verwendet werden kann kann ich jetzt nicht ersehen.

Auffüllen wird Problematisch, da ich kein Füllport sehe.
Sofern die Pumpe Wasserdicht ist kann sie komplett unter Wasser gesetzt werden so das der Anschluss noch nicht drauf ist. Dann unter Wasser entlüften und auch unter Wasser verbinden und verschrauben. Sonst müsste am Radiator ein T-Stück verbaut werden um ein Füllport am der Zulaufleitung zur Pumpe zu setzen.

Das ganze lohnt sich am ende wahrscheinlich nicht,  so das es besser und auch sicherer ist sich eine neue Kühlung zu kaufen.


----------



## Narbennarr (6. Mai 2018)

*AW: NZXT Kraken X62 Wasserkühler (Zulauf an der Pumpe abgebrochen)*

Das ist aber sehr theoretisch.
Wie dick ist der Kunststoff? Genug um eine Tülle reinzuschreiben? Wie lang darf das Gewinde der Tülle sein, dass es nichts blockiert.  Schafft man das überhaupt so präzise um den Flow der kleinen Pumpe nicht zu behindern?

Kosten Tülle, Bohrer, Gewindeschneider, evtl neuer Schlauch. Arbeitsaufwand....Zum Entlüften müssen man dann am besten n AGB zwischenschalten. Man braucht vernünftiges Kühlmedium, damit der Kupfer/Alumix keine Probleme macht.

Kurz: Das Teil ist Fritte


----------



## IICARUS (6. Mai 2018)

*AW: NZXT Kraken X62 Wasserkühler (Zulauf an der Pumpe abgebrochen)*

Das stimmt, ist soweit nur Theorie und sonst hast du auch recht, genau aus Bilder ist es nicht zu erkennen.


----------



## Threshold (7. Mai 2018)

*AW: NZXT Kraken X62 Wasserkühler (Zulauf an der Pumpe abgebrochen)*

Ich würde den Radiator weiter nutzen und daran was Neues anbauen und den alten Kram entsorgen. Reparieren kannst du bei sowas vergessen.
Oder eben einen neuen kaufen.
Wieso ist das Teil überhaupt abgebrochen? Schafft man doch eigentlich nicht, oder?


----------

